# Perfect Water Levels In Ecuador



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Ecuador has been getting a ton of rain over the last month and the water levels are perfect!

For those of you lamenting the lack of precipitation in Colorado, come paddle in Ecuador!


----------



## pbell (Oct 23, 2008)

I will be in Ecuador over the next few weeks -and Baeza/Tena next week (leaving Quito on Monday). Do you all have any programs where I can paddle with you for a couple of days? If not, any advice for a minimalist traveler without equipment to find what he needs to paddle?

Thanks,

Pete
[email protected]


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Pete,

Yeah, we can hook you up in one way or the other. Check your email, I sent a message from [email protected]

Darcy


----------



## haeni (Jan 5, 2012)

My friend and I are getting into town on the 21st of Jan and doing some kayaking around Baeza and Tena so I'm glad to hear that water levels are good! What are the water temps like right now, should we bring dry tops or just swimsuit and synthetic layers? Any must do runs you can recommend?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Chris,

In the Baeza area you'll want a dry top but around Tena a shorty or a rash guard will suffice. Bring some tall socks or long nylon pants to paddle in because there are ankle biters (aka no-see-ums) around Tena.

What level rivers do you want to paddle? Let me know your difficulty range and I'll hook you up with an awesome "hit list."


----------



## haeni (Jan 5, 2012)

Darcy,
How are the levels down there right now? My friend and I are heading down this weekend. We plan to kayak some rivers in Tena but are also interested in stuff around Baeza like Quijos, Cosanga and Oyacachi. Any idea who can run a trip down the Rio Upano? Seems like an amazing multi day opportunity. Does small world just rent kayaks?
Thanks!
Chris


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

*Yep, levels are still awesome in Ecuador!*

Hey Chris,

Levels are still incredible here.

Oyacachi and Cosanga were both med/high the last 2 days. Jondachi was a nice med/high as well.

We keep on getting just the right amount of rain which is maintaining things very nicely!

You could do your own trip down the Upano. I might recommend just doing day trips on the whitewater section though. If you go over-nighting, you are committing to lots of flatwater, and as there are tons of access points, you don't need to do a multi-day unless you really want to. 

As for renting boats, we are too busy right now to let any of our creek boats go, but Rodrigo in Baeza has creek boats to rent. You can get in touch with him at [email protected]

He also runs a sweet hostal in Baeza!

Let me know if you have any other questions,
Darcy


----------

